
This Week in VC Episode 6 with Jason Calacanis - rpledge
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2010/05/15/this-week-in-vc-episode-6-with-jason-calacanis-best-one-yet/
======
rpledge
Great advice for people raising angel money for the first time towards the end
of the video. Definitely worth watching just for that.

